# Kissing in Dubai



## l33thun3 (May 19, 2011)

No - I've done my due diligence and read up on the no kissing in Dubai rules.....but I still am left with two questions.
Can I kiss my kids in public? &....
Does "blowing kisses" risk getting me arrested?

Anyone?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

l33thun3 said:


> No - I've done my due diligence and read up on the no kissing in Dubai rules.....but I still am left with two questions.
> Can I kiss my kids in public? &....
> Does "blowing kisses" risk getting me arrested?
> 
> Anyone?


Yes.
No.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

l33thun3 said:


> No - I've done my due diligence and read up on the no kissing in Dubai rules.....but I still am left with two questions.
> Can I kiss my kids in public? &....
> Does "blowing kisses" risk getting me arrested?
> 
> Anyone?


No. Even kissing on cheek is allowed, as per my experience.


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

l33thun3 said:


> No - I've done my due diligence and read up on the no kissing in Dubai rules.....but I still am left with two questions.
> Can I kiss my kids in public? &....
> Does "blowing kisses" risk getting me arrested?
> 
> Anyone?


Hi:
don`t warry you could kiss your kids as much as you like
they talk about the warm kiss. 
Regards


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You should be relieved to know that males can hold the hand of another male partner in an intimate way and even hold pinkys and walk around in public without prosecution. Yes I know it's a cultural thing for the sub continent but it never looks right when I see it


----------



## Junaer (Jan 7, 2011)

I think getting in a pre marital relationship with the opposite sex is a lot better than getting in a same-sex one.

But no one sees the point.

If you know what i mean!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Junaer said:


> I think getting in a pre marital relationship with the opposite sex is a lot better than getting in a same-sex one.
> 
> But no one sees the point.
> 
> If you know what i mean!


Indians and Pakistanis are the people you see holding hands. It is an acceptable practice and doesn't mean that they are in a same-sex relationship.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Junaer said:


> I think getting in a pre marital relationship with the opposite sex is a lot better than getting in a same-sex one.
> 
> *But no one sees the point.*
> 
> If you know what i mean!


... 'cept straight people who come from cultures where "getting in a pre marital relationship with the opposite sex" doesn't put you in jail, you mean?


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

As per UAE law there is no relation between homos so nodoby will take an action unless their acts are very obvious and suspecious.

But between two different sexes then there is a big doubt, anyway kisses are very normal in some parts like JBR marina, where expat are concentrated but don't try that in malls or markets.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Indians and Pakistanis are the people you see holding hands. It is an acceptable practice and doesn't mean that they are in a same-sex relationship.


Arabs also do it.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

remaaz said:


> But between two different sexes then there is a big doubt, anyway kisses are very normal in some parts like JBR marina, where expat are concentrated but don't try that in malls or markets.


I would not advise anyone to engage in public displays of affection as they are illegal. It is irrelevant whether you are an area frequented mainly by expats. There was a recent case where a young couple was prosecuted for this very same thing in JBR. JBR is a predominantly expat area but locals do hang out there quite a lot and some people will call the police on you for the most ridiculous of things. It is really not worth the risk...save kisses for when you are safely indoors, away from prying eyes!


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

this sounds crap and wast of time...........


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

zin said:


> Arabs also do it.


Yes we are doing this, but in our Culture and Habits this is just normal, and this is kind of this is verey close personal to the other. like the best friend 
maybe it`s weard in other nationality culture, like in other nationality the men could have earring, in arab if man have earring this is 98% are gay and if not gay
will not be acceptable with the other ( sure i mean if the man who have the earring is arabic )


----------



## ayekami (May 24, 2011)

I dont think that there is a country in the world where you are not allowed to kiss your kids so that is really a stupid question.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

ayekami said:


> I dont think that there is a country in the world where you are not allowed to kiss your kids so that is really a stupid question.


Is it a cultural thing to tell people you don't know that they are asking stupid questions on an open forum?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ayekami said:


> I dont think that there is a country in the world where you are not allowed to kiss your kids so that is really a stupid question.


to use a cliche here, there are no stupid questions only stupid answers.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

ayekami the last two posts were nice ways of pointing out that your post kinda makes you look an a**e hole in this instance - I am sure you are not but, you know, being nice is free.

In the UAE the sometimes very unclear legislation can confuse even the most seasoned expat.

I second Cami's sentiments,


----------

